

Intel 'Postville' SSDs tip up - ableal
http://www.semiaccurate.com/2009/07/20/intel-postville-ssds-tip-up/

======
ableal
In related news, "Fabless flash controller developer SandForce has let a
pricing hint slip":
<http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/07/21/sandforce_pricing/>

